# Fuzz Face or Big Muff



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Which camp are you?

I prefer the Big Muff.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't say that I have a favourite. I love them both. And the Tonebender. Depends on what sound I'm going for.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Can't say that I have a favourite. I love them both. And the Tonebender. Depends on what sound I'm going for.


Which Fuzz Face do you have?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Love to mess around with a Muff at home but live I can't it to sound good. Love my Fuzz face. As for which one I build my own(including the Muffs)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuzz peals are like women, I want two of each kind!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't ever daisy chain a fuzz face and a big muff. 

My zero cents.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had many fuzz face clones. I kept my Analogman Sun Face. It's low gain and sounds great. My favourite was the FoxRox Hot Silicon Fuzz which is long gone.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I like both a lot for leads but for all round awesomeness I'm in the Muff camp. I have a Made by mike '78 IC Muff and a Blackout Musket. Musket is more versatile but nothing grinds quite like the IC Muff.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

100% muff. i own 3 currently (Black Russian and 2 Arcane KGB's), and have own a Deluxe big muff and a 2000 nyc muff and I love them all.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

isn't one a result of the other 




that ends my comments...never played either...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

muff forever ever.

tried many Fuzz face and fuzz face clones. never could love them


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh. Almost forgot. My best fuzz overall is the Wampler Velvet Fuzz. It's pretty awesome. I also have a BYOC Muff that does it for me too! Love fuzz.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are probably more Fuzz Face variations than Big Muff variations, and there are plenty of variations of each. The Muff Fuzz is essentially a silicon Fuzz Face. Many of the Tonebenders are Fuzz Faces with an extra stage. The ZVex Fuzz Factory is basically a Fuzz Face with some extra bits, as is the ZVex Woolly Mammoth.

The Way Huge Swollen Pickle is a Big Muff at its heart, and several Skreddy pedals are, as well. The current issue of G_uitar Player a_lso lists a number of pedals that are derivatives of the BMP.

Here's a clone of the Jen Fuzz III that I made, which is also a silicon Fuzz Face with some extra bits (including clipping diodes as in the Muff Fuzz). I threw in a few bells and whistles, and there are a lot of different tones available.

[video=youtube;iuupsgYY02w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuupsgYY02w[/video]


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I only ever liked Muff pedals stacked with another drive. 

Also dig my Ge FF (MJM) through a single coil neck pickup...


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

FF for me. Love the clean up with the guitar's volume knob, but I also like it full on and spitting and Velcro-y. Currently rocking a Trombetta Ge/Si Bone Machine that I use for traditional as well as the more outrageous sounds (octaves, 5ths, horn sounds, etc...). A good muff is always welcome as well. Best I had was a Skreddy Ernie. Also had a Subdecay F-Bomb that was like an aggressive JFET fuzz-stortion. Cool pedal.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I tend to prefer Fuzz Face circuits.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I love my muff! Its a V4 or V5 IC muff, sometimes like a little boost/od stacked on top if i need more high end. 

That said I still gas for a big box '69.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The BMP circuit, much like the FF circuit, has been modded and tweaked up the wazoo, over the years. This page has a nice illustration of what does what in the circuit, should a person want to tailor the circuit or introduce some selectable mods: http://www.kitrae.net/music/big_muff_guts.html


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

I have an interesting story...well maybe it isn't THAT interesting...

I bought a new Big Muff back in like April, using store credit I had for a year. It sounded great in the store - nice and warm. When I got it home, though, it sounded weak as hell. It was small-sounding and not very loud. That's when I decided that in my quest for the ultimate guitar tone, the Hoof I have is good enough. (Y)


----------

